# ارجو المساعدة بحث عن نظم الاتصالات الرقمية



## S.C.E (6 يناير 2010)

لقد تم تكليفي بانشاء بحث في هذا الموضوع ولم اعرف من اين البدية ....... ولكن بعد القراءة المكثفة والبحث المتواصل والاستفسار تم التوصل الى ان البحث سيتكون من عدة نقاط كلتالي :


1/ نظم الاتصالات الرقمية في الجوالات "gsm-sdma -.........
2/نظم الاتصالات الرقمية في التلفاز والاذاعة
3/نظم التصالات الرقمية في الاقمار الصناعية
4/نظم التصالات الرقمية في انظمة التتبع gps
5/ اخرى


ارجو المساعدة من قبل ذو الخبرة عبر :
الاشارة الى مراجع خدمية في مجال البحث
المعلومات المباشرة 
او باي طريقة تريدونها





شاكرين تعاونكم :18:


----------



## S.C.E (6 يناير 2010)

منتضر الرد


----------



## وليد رافت (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السبلم عليكم 
كيف الحال اخوي 
تفضل هذا الرابط تحتوى على بحث جاهز في gsm
http://www.alhasebat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7213


----------

